# Choice Between Two Styles



## LegLockGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Recently I've found a Kung Fu school. They teach Choy Lay Fut (Hung Sing) and Wing Chun. Both instructors are into the traditional aspect, but also compete in combat sports (San Shou and Light Continuous) Besides the excellent teaching, both styles interest me very much. And I'm having a hard time choosing. I'll be taking free classes of both. (already had one of Wing Chun which was fantastic)

I think of it like this. Writing both pros and cons of each style.

Wing Chun:

Pros: Great infighting, directness, simplicity, efficiant, great linear attack, will probably compliment my HKD well

Cons: Lacks some power, almost no kicks

Choy Lay Fut:

Pros: Powerful, angular, a mix of hand strikes, feet strikes, and throws, better for San Shou (something I would like to compete in)

Cons: Infighting is lacking, while great angle attacks not alot of linear ones

Both styles are great.

I was wondering if someone could guide me into which one. Or at least give your opinions on each style.


----------



## Tatsuya (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always had the same problem, trying to decide which styles I'd like to study. Choy li fut features the five animals, which is something that has always interested me, and uses more circular movements and swinging motions. Wing chun is a short range style and they employ such practices as sticky hands and often time will use the wooden dummies for training. Bruce Lee was a notable practitioner of wing chun.

You can find out a bunch here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chinese_martial_arts

this page has probably eighty-something styles listed and gives a general overview of each. Hopefully that helps - good luck.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love both styles.

I love Wing chun for it's quick linear attacks, and it's close fighting. I love Choy Lay Fut for it's power and angles.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 7, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> Choy Lay Fut:
> ...


 
CLF doesn't lack in-fighting. If you don't see it or it isn't shown is a different story, but it's not lacking in any sense of the word.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

From what I've seen so far (and I am new to both arts) Choy Lay Fut is a distance art, that like to stay at a distance to deliever the overwhelming techniques and strikes.



clfsean said:


> CLF doesn't lack in-fighting. If you don't see it or it isn't shown is a different story, but it's not lacking in any sense of the word.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2007)

I envy your choices.

I have done a little Wing Chun but I never had the chance to try Choy Li Fut.

I can only say I liked the simplicity of Wing Chun. I do not mean it is simply but that it is uncomplicated in its approach. But form what I have read about Choy Li Fut I am rather intrigued.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

Basically I feel like a.... kid in a candy store. lol.

Either way I'll get to compete in San Shou. And also both styles are great, and so are the instructors. Both are so knowledgeable, nice, and are excellent in their style.



Xue Sheng said:


> I envy your choices.
> 
> I have done a little Wing Chun but I never had the chance to try Choy Li Fut.
> 
> I can only say I liked the simplicity of Wing Chun. I do not mean it is simply but that it is uncomplicated in its approach. But form what I have read about Choy Li Fut I am rather intrigued.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> I'll get to compete in San Shou.


 
This may not be the case now but I believe several years ago that there were a lot of Choy Li Fut guys winning Sanshou matches in South China. But that could very much have more to do with the fact that there were just more CLF guys entering Sanshou matches than Wing Chun guys entering sanshou matches.

Let us know what you choose


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

I talked to both instructors, and both said that they will also train me for San Shou if I want. They both love full contact.

I definatly will keep you updated, it's such a hard choice.



Xue Sheng said:


> This may not be the case now but I believe several years ago that there were a lot of Choy Li Fut guys winning Sanshou matches in South China. But that could very much have more to do with the fact that there were just more CLF guys entering Sanshou matches than Wing Chun guys entering sanshou matches.
> 
> Let us know what you choose


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 7, 2007)

Basically the decision between these two styles comes down to what you are more comfortable with.  This may be an aspect of your body type which makes one preferable to the other, or it may have something to do with the way a style just "clicks" in your head and you find it easy to understand.  Either way this choice is between a good art and a good art.  Good luck.


----------



## lotusfist26 (Jan 7, 2007)

hey leglock, by any chance is the school ng family martial arts.  If so that is the school I attend where I take Choy lay fut.  If you need info about the school just ask.  Anyway Choy lay fut is used in close and distance.  To get in close we can use for example Gwa which is a downward backfist while stepping forward or step to the side with a variation of Pow which is a powerful uppercut but can be used inside to the stomach.  I can't give a whole lot of info because I'm a student myself but I believe Choy lay fut is a very complete system.  I really can't say anything about wing chun.  Never have done it.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be sure to keep ya'll informed.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 8, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> From what I've seen so far (and I am new to both arts) Choy Lay Fut is a distance art, that like to stay at a distance to deliever the overwhelming techniques and strikes.


 
As I said, if you haven't seen it or been shown it, that's one thing. But CLF is a close range style. It's not a full time close range style like WC or Hakka fists, but it works plenty in close & personal.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2007)

I might choose WC for self-defense, but could see CLF being better for San Shou.


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't seen the reason why not both. Did I miss something or are you just limiting yourself to one for organization's sake?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't cause I already do Hapkido. So I can choose either CLF or WC.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm really close to choosing which style I'm gonna do. Just one question. How much Chin Na is in CLF?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> I'm really close to choosing which style I'm gonna do. Just one question. How much Chin Na is in CLF?


 
Not knowing CLF other than from what I have read and only knowing a little about WC from the little I practiced it, I am guessing CLF has more. But I do not believe Qinna is allowed in Sanshou matches and weren't you looking to fight in some Sanshou?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 25, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not knowing CLF other than from what I have read and only knowing a little about WC from the little I practiced it, I am guessing CLF has more. But I do not believe Qinna is allowed in Sanshou matches and weren't you looking to fight in some Sanshou?



Yes that is true, I am looking to fight in Sanshou, but it is always good to know the self defense part of the art, and it got me wondering if Chin Na is in CLF.


----------



## Trent (Jan 25, 2007)

I've met a few Choy Lay Fut and Wing Chun sifu and practitioners and sparred with a few of each then researched them both a bit, so take this for what it's worth (not much maybe ).

Choy Lay Fut is a massive system with over a hundred forms taught and many of their forms have more movements than all of the solo Wing Chun kuen combined.  This is because the masters of the systems created them with different goals in mind.  Wing Chun is a good system but was made to be as streamlined as possible but still be advanced enough to handle trained fighters.  Choy Lay Fut has something for everyone, the classic Chinese system.  The question is what is your personality type, and what do you wish to learn?

Choy Lay Fut has a tremendous amount of chin na and shiao chiao, weapons (some of the strangest pole weapons you may come across) and just about anything else.  Most students learn the core forms of the sifu and specialize in something they wish to learn due to the vastness of the art.  While known for looping punches, advanced practitioners learn a variety of methods to fight depending upon their personalities and physical attributes and abilities.  They have numerous types of wooden dummies as well.  One of the best martial practitioners I've ever seen was a woman, Janet Gee, and her primary art for decades has been Choy Lay Fut.

Wing Chun was made to teach practitioners as efficiently as possible using proven methods from southern systems.  It contains very advanced ideas, too, but ones that relate directly to the "wing chun" idea of what combat should be about.  The weapons are two, butterfly knives and the dragon pole.  Excellent fighters, but you will know exactly what you are up against if they wish to make the system work in a fight (blistering speed, high sensitivity, no wasted motion, constant attacks taking over the centerline, etc.)


----------



## clfsean (Jan 26, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> I'm really close to choosing which style I'm gonna do. Just one question. How much Chin Na is in CLF?


 
Tons... and tons.... and tons...


----------



## LegLockGuy (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I have chosen and I've had my first class.

I have chosen Choy Lay Fut. I like Wing Chun alot, but CLF seems to be for me. I love the techniques, the striking, the principles, and most of all... the power. The power is incredible. And it's such a well rounded style. I'm quite happy with my decision.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have heard many good things about the Ng family school.  From what I can see they are the only public kung fu school in Chinatown.  A big sign on the top floor.  They are also the only Choy Lay fut in the Chicago area.  All the other schools stem from them.  I Would choose CLF first.  You get a good foundation, Full range body power, various stances different fists, flexible steps more weapons, joint locks and claws.  Also the conditioning. When you get a good foundation try WC.  See if you get appreciation of the compact movements, upright stances their way of redirecting power, sticky hands, short power etc...  Im not saying one is better. All Im saying is that going WC to CLF might be harder. These 2 styles are the most popular fighting styles in Hong Kong.  They a have a history of fighting each other and its kinda cool to have them both in the same roof.

One Time back in the day I was trying to find the school and was literally right across the street from it. I asked this muscular old Chinese man if he knew about the school.  He was like "There's no kung fu in Chinatown." Nice one... I turned and looked up and saw the school gave him a slight smurk and said thank you.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 4, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Basically the decision between these two styles comes down to what you are more comfortable with. This may be an aspect of your body type which makes one preferable to the other, or it may have something to do with the way a style just "clicks" in your head and you find it easy to understand. Either way this choice is between a good art and a good art. Good luck.


 
Couldnt' have said it any better, so just piggybacking on Steel Tiger %-} I have background in Jimmy H Woo's Choy Li Fut Hung Ga, which finally became known as Kung Fu San Soo. Excellent art, although it can be tough on the body (injuries, etc.). Seems to share a lot with CLF as I've seen it and heard it described. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for fairly hardcore training (which it sounds like you are, given asprations for san shou fighting). Best of luck, and keep us in the loop.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 4, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> I can't cause I already do Hapkido. So I can choose either CLF or WC.


 
Congratulations on your choice (just saw your post after I made my last one--oops). And I also studied Hapkido before Kung Fu San Soo. They will enrich each other.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah thank ou. What's great, is that I'm my sifu's 2nd student, meaning that he only teaches me and another student. I'm getting so much attention, it's great. I learned Kum and Na so far, as well as basic stances.



kidswarrior said:


> Congratulations on your choice (just saw your post after I made my last one--oops). And I also studied Hapkido before Kung Fu San Soo. They will enrich each other.


----------

